# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  just arrived this morning, easy 6 1/2 hr flight from philly, after a short power nap, hit the town seems very cool, clean with lots of great shopping, staying at the hotel pulitzer, very nice on the c

## nnoska

just arrived this morning, easy 6 1/2 hr flight from philly, after a short power nap, hit the town seems very cool, clean with lots of great shopping, staying at the hotel pulitzer, very nice on the canel, off to antwerp on tuesday.

----------


## nnoska

incredible museum, from his early work to the end, throw in gaugan, matisse, cezanne manet, monet and some rembrants it makes for a good time!

----------


## andynap

It must be very festive at this time of the year- skating on the canals, hot chocolate. Merry Christmas.

----------


## nnoska

were in antwerp now, leaving for brugge in the am, very festive indeed, christmas festivals, etc the boys are having fun; we have eaten no dutch food so far, sushi, mexican, greek and of course italian, paris on saturday, i will eat local then, greek was my fav so far the goat and lamb fantastic, eating to much chocolate, so i will walk it off!!! merry christmas

----------


## Erma

> leaving for brugge in the am,



 - - have you seen  In Bruges ?  It was showing at a very unique theatre,  Cinema Pardiso,  in Wanaka, South Island, New Zealand last month.  Good shots of Bruges but too violent for my taste.  I wish every theatre was like this little gem though...

 <font color="blue">"Comfy old sofas, 3 seats in an old Morris Minor, a cafe and bar serving delicious meals before, during or after the movie, homemade icecream, those world-famous hot cookies cooked fresh for every intermission, a warm welcome from the friendly staff and Patron who introduces the film with Celtic flair!" </font> 

Have a great rest of the trip.  Will you stay over the pond for the new year?

----------


## nnoska

paris for the new year with a flat in the 7th that overlooks the eiffle tower!!

----------


## nnoska

Brugge is very cool, great holiday vibe,ice skating, christmas markets, we are at the hotel DeTuilerieen right on the canal we are staying in the old converted carriage house, the hotel staff had set up a christmas tree, full size with all the decorations and stockings and santa hats for the boys, even a manger scene!(we fed exed ahead the gifts)the hotel is great i love a turkish bath with whirlpool and a decent sized indoor pool as well, we didnt want to go the 80euro pp dinner route as the boys and nina wouldnt have eaten 1/3 of it and way, so on xmas or xmas eve always remember chinese food, we have eaten chinese food on xmas eve or day for years when we are away!! the boys were up at 6 ish and woke us up, we watched them open there presents and then went back to bed!we will venture out for food then off to Ghent in the morning. merry christmas to all

----------


## Petri

Ah, Amsterdam, one of my favourites.  Used to live there back in 1993-1994, right on the Koeningsplein.  A saxofonist was playing jazz on the bridge every saturday morning to wake me up.  The best way to enjoy the city is to walk the grachts west from Damrak and look around, stop for shops and cafes (whichever type you prefer).

Need to make a mental note: visit Amsterdam once again.  But first finish this trip..

----------

